# National protest about maltreatment of animals: 25 March



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Please do what you can to help - join a protest march, sign up on Facebook, get signatures. Spanish animal rights campaigners need - and appreciate - our help!

No al maltrato animal. Iniciativa popular para cambiar el codigo penal


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Please do what you can to help - join a protest march, sign up on Facebook, get signatures. Spanish animal rights campaigners need - and appreciate - our help!
> 
> No al maltrato animal. Iniciativa popular para cambiar el codigo penal


There is, sadly, nothing happening within reasonable travelling distance from where we are.
But yes, please get involved if you can.
Last week, the park rangers brought a bag tied at the neck with string to our perrera. It had been hung on a gatepost at the entrance to the parque.
It contained a terrified puppy......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> There is, sadly, nothing happening within reasonable travelling distance from where we are.
> But yes, please get involved if you can.
> Last week, the park rangers brought a bag tied at the neck with string to our perrera. It had been hung on a gatepost at the entrance to the parque.
> It contained a terrified puppy......


Perhaps you could print off the petition and collect signatures? They have to reach the address shown by 30 April.
http://www.noalmaltratoanimal.org/images/firmas.pdf

The petition calls for the Spanish government to toughen up and enforce the laws on animal cruelty.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Perhaps you could print off the petition and collect signatures? They have to reach the address shown by 30 April.
> http://www.noalmaltratoanimal.org/images/firmas.pdf
> 
> The petition calls for the Spanish government to toughen up and enforce the laws on animal cruelty.


Yes!!! I'll put it in the office at our perrera.
Thanks.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Sadly in Catalunya they seem to have the notion that they do not have to follow what the Spanish Government say. Saying that I am willing to try and get some of the locals around here signed up. However a great many don't seem to understand that tying a dog up and leaving it days without food and water is cruel, indeed they don't see it as being that big a deal. They visit once a week and feed it don't they. Near where I live there is a pointer tied between 2 trees with only a rusty old barrell to call its home. It is fed and watered once maybe twice a week, beyond that it is left alone and rarely exercised until that is it is hunting season. Then the owner gets in his car, ties the dog to the back and drives off with the dog being dragged behind, his idea of getting the dog fit. Nothing we say will make him change his ways and indeed we have been told by the locals to mind our own business. The Rural Agents are only interested in doling out fines to foreigners who come to the Ebro Valley to fish and not in protecting the animals that share this beautiful land with us.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Sadly in Catalunya they seem to have the notion that they do not have to follow what the Spanish Government say ...


But sometimes that's a positive thing ... like banning bullfights.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Most definitely, Alcalaina, but they seem a little slow on taking the lead on tackling the cruelty that goes on almost everyday. The police hereabouts do not want to be bothered, the Rural Agents turn a blind eye, and those of us who try to speak out tend to get shouted down. After all we are the foreigners and we shouldnt try to bring our values into play in their country.

Where is the nearest march to Tarragona, anyone know?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Most definitely, Alcalaina, but they seem a little slow on taking the lead on tackling the cruelty that goes on almost everyday. The police hereabouts do not want to be bothered, the Rural Agents turn a blind eye, and those of us who try to speak out tend to get shouted down. After all we are the foreigners and we shouldnt try to bring our values into play in their country.
> 
> Where is the nearest march to Tarragona, anyone know?


Well, that's what the campaign is all about - to try and get the police etc to take the law seriously. There are increasing numbers of animal welfare groups in Spain, and it's good to see them working together instead of fragmented in their own little areas.

If you check the link on the original post it tells you where the marches are.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I have printed off the petition sheets and will get as many as poss to fill in too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> I have printed off the petition sheets and will get as many as poss to fill in too


Are you still interested in our Dog Show?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you still interested in our Dog Show?


Yep has Nando not been inc contact? I thought he was going to reply to your email...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> Yep has Nando not been inc contact? I thought he was going to reply to your email...


No, not yet..


----------

